# FreeBSD + Linux shared zpool settings



## Beeblebrox (Dec 11, 2010)

I have 2 different zpool tanks under FreeBSD 1-pol 2-arch.  FreeBSD directories (var, usr) are installed in pol and root is not on zfs.  arch is exactly what it sounds like, a compressed archive pool.

I also have ubuntu linux on the drive, and I am currently migrating an old PC-BSD installation from another disk. In all I therefore have 3 different systems (although 2 are FreeBSD) which I can boot.  The odd thing is when I boot into linux or the old PC-BSD system and give:
`# zpool list`

```
NAME    SIZE   USED  AVAIL    CAP  HEALTH  ALTROOT
arch   39.8G  30.0G  9.77G    75%  ONLINE  -
pol        -      -      -      -  FAULTED  -
```
`# zpool import`

```
pool: pol
    id: 1938147825877463743
 state: ONLINE
status: The pool was last accessed by another system.
action: The pool can be imported using its name or numeric identifier and the '-f' flag.
config: pol         ONLINE
	  sdb6      ONLINE
```

Now the strange part is: tank arch is accessed readily and without any zpool command by all 3 systems.  No errors, no "was last accessed by other system"; all I have to do is mount. On the other hand tank pol does not show the same behavior.  Therefore there must be some setting differences between the 2 tanks and maybe even an error in tank pol.  I have no raid zpools on the system.  I would like to get tank pol behaving like tank arch if possible.


----------



## phoenix (Dec 11, 2010)

If you don't mark the pool as exported via `# zpool export` then you get that error message.  It's to prevent the same pool from being accessed simultaneously by two systems.  If you know that it won't be accessed by any other system, then you can force the import via `# zpool import -f <poolname>` just as the error message states.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks Phoenix, I do know I can force the import and that by doing so I will need to import the pool once again when I switch to the other system, and each time I switch.
But what's confusing is that the tank arch is attaching readily w/o any prompt for import.  How is arch able to do that?

It was a problem with the pol tank.  I forget how I did it but I think I first imported then exported and rebooted.  Tank pol then started behaving like arch.  Normal behavior is automatic on-line w/o having to import.


----------

